# Problema al guardar un archivo en Logo! Soft Comfort V8.0.



## Jorge456 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hola a todos. Tengo un problema. Estoy haciendo mi primera prueba con el simulador de PLC's Logo! Soft Comfort. Construí un diseño para simular y cuándo lo intenté guardar me aparece un cuadro de diálogo con un mensaje que dice: "Error al archivar el archivo: C\Program Files\Siemens\LOGOComfort_V8\Samples\Ej1.lsc (Acceso denegado)". ¿Cómo le hago? Porque cuándo intento guardarlo nuevamente me aparece otro cuadro de diálogo diciendo: "El archivo está protegido contra escritura. Seleccione otro nombre de archivo."  Ya probé con diferentes nombres incluyendo quitar caracteres especiales, espacios, números y me siguen marcando los mismos cuadros de diálogo. Les envío imágenes para que puedan visualizar más a detalle mi problema.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2019)

Yo tengo el mismo y nunca me paso eso con ninguna verión.
Intenta reinstalarlo, tenes suficiente espacio en el disco?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2019)

Hace muchísimo que no uso Logo pero parece claro el problema leyendo el mensaje de error.
¿Tienes derechos para escribir ahí? -> no

Guarda los archivos en algún lugar en donde tengas derechos, como en mis documentos .

Supongo que en las opciones del programa se podrá ajustar que el lugar por defecto de almacenar cosas sea una carpeta no restringida por el sistema operativo como lo es la de archivos de programa. Muchos programas tienen el vicio de guardar los datos al lado del ejecutable, si se guardan los datos con los datos es más sencillo hacer backups etc.

No me sorprende  en absoluto, son cosas del mierdisofware de Siemens. Nunca han hecho nada decente.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2019)

Diciento contigo, los vengo utilizando desde que salieron y no he tenido problemas y menos como el del forista, habría que ver donde consiguió el soft, sistema operativo y demás


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2019)

Yo los he usado hasta hace poco y tampoco me pasó nunca, pero como el sistema operativo se actualiza y hay cosas que cambian, me imagino, no lo puedo afirmar, que los permisos para escribir en "archivos de programa" se hayan reforzado en algún momento. Lo que es seguro es que esa seguridad no se habrá relajado.
Pienso que se pueda solucionar simplemente guardando los archivos en otro sitio.

Seguramente, tampoco lo puedo afirmar, se solucione ejecutando la aplicación como administrador, aunque esta opción no me gusta mucho ya que deja mas "puertas abiertas" a que un  código malicioso estropee algo.

En cualquier caso, sea o no correcta mi suposición, me parece que guardar "mis archivos" en "mis documentos" y carpetas hijas es la forma mas sencilla de hacer un mantenimiento del equipo; arrastras "mis documentos" a un disco externo y ya tienes backup, si tienes que ir carpeta a carpeta de cada programa como se llame a guardar cosas para tener copia, lo veo mucho mas trabajoso. Guardar ejecutables en el backup que se pueden reinstalar tampoco le veo mucho sentido.


----------



## Jorge456 (Feb 25, 2019)

Gracias por sus prontas respuestas. Sí, cambié la ubicación predeterminada de mis archivos a "Mis documentos" y ahora se pueden guardar los archivos sin problema.


----------



## chuyassassin (Sep 16, 2019)

Saludos 

soy nuevo aquí y espero me puedan ayudar, he realizado algunos programas para el logo v8, todo solo es pura practica para aprender no trabajo de esto ni nada por el estilo, resulta que quiero pasar un programa del pc al logo pero como es muy grande no quiero estar haciendolo manualmente, tampoco tengo los recursos para pasarlo por cable ethernet porque no tengo lapto, mi pregunta es como lo guardo en la micro sd para usarlo en el logo, lo hize de la forma mas normal guardar como, lo guardo en la micro sd y lo llevo al logo y doy cargar programa desde tarjeta pero me dice que no hay programa que esta vacia, hay alguna forma especial de guardarlo para pasarlo al logo mediante micro sd? hize un programa en el  logo lo guarde en la micro y al poner la micro en el computador me sale disinto a como guardlo los programas

espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Revisa tu teclado, la tecla intro y la tecla Mayúsculas están rotas. A lo mejor es por eso.

Pues yo de memoria no me acuerdo pero leyendo el manual no creo que haya mucho conflicto.

De cualquier modo siempre lo he hecho con el cable, no tendrás X tipo de PC, pero tendrás el Y tipo y de algún modo lo conectas a la red porque has podido escribir este mensaje.
Conectas el logo al router y ya está, solo tienes que saber su IP, nada más.
Puedes acceder por wifi desde una tableta sin problemas. Por poner un ejemplo de un equipo sin conexión ethernet. Por una vez en la historia Siemens ha hecho algo bien.


----------

